# Problem rechargeing MP3 player via USB Port



## pdurie (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Im having problems recharging the NIMH battery in my MP3 player using the USB port of my laptop.

I have plugged the MP3 player directly into my USB port (the LCD on the MP3 says "ready" and the laptop can see the device ok) and left it for 12 hrs or so expecting it to charge. When using the player it only worked for 20 mins and then ran out of power.

The player was supplied with 2 batteries and both had the same problem. I have tried charging also through the USB of another PC with same result. The laptop is a new one.

Im not sure if:
The USB is not outputting power (or enough power)
Both batteries are faulty (but are both new)
The MP3 player is faulty and not letting the USB charge the battery
The batteries have a low rating and only last for 20 mins! (but the sales spec said should last for 8 hrs - im not sure what the mA power rating of the battery is though)

The player is from the USA and my laptop is on European power level, so is the power difference relevant?

Is there more to it than simply connecting the player directly into the USB port?

If anyone can shed any light on this problem I would very much appreciate it.

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Could you post the brand/ model of the player so we can look up some specs on it ?

"The player is from the USA and my laptop is on European power level, so is the power difference relevant?"

No its not.


----------



## pdurie (Mar 11, 2005)

Certainly can, it was bought from:

http://www.visual-land.com
(from e bay)

The spec is as below (copied from website)

The battery is a F6, 1.2 Volt NIMH rechargable.

Many thanks!


Product Name
Visual Land - MP3 Player

Model
VL-338

Packaging
Factory Sealed Retail Box.

Built-in Memory
512MB Brand New Samsung Flash.

Support Format
MP3, WMA and WAV.

FM Tuner
Built In, Radio/Auto Scan/Store/Erase.

Lyrics
YES.

Data Retention
10 Years. 

Voice Recorder
32 Hours with recording rate 8KHz. 

Voice Mode
Selected Content Repeat Function(A-B mode) 

Weight
1.5oz (Without Battery) 

Dimensions
3.5" (W)*1.1" (H)*0.6" (D) 

LCD
96*26 LCD with blue EL backlight 

Equalizer
Jazz, Classic, Pop, Rock, Normal

Repeat Mode
Normal, Repeat One, Repeat All, Intro, Random 

Battery
Rechargeable Ni-MH Battery, replaceable, 9 hours playing time when fully charged through USB port, charging time: 5 hours. Comes with an extra rechargeable battery.


File Transfer Speed
Reading: 700 KB/S 
Writing: 400 KB/S

SNR
90db 

Output Power
30mW (Load 32 ohm) 
60W(Load 16 ohm) 

Output Range of Frequency
20Hz-20KHz

PC Interface
USB port

System Requirements
Windows 98SE/ME/2000/XP 
166 MHz CPU or Faster. 
32 MB of RAM. 
20M Available Disk Space. 
Available USB Port. 
CD-ROM (Only Needed for Windows 98SE). 

Contents
One MP3 Player.
Two Rechargeable Batteries.
One Earphone. 
One USB connection cable.
One Software CD.
One User Manual.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

OK thank you. I looked up the player and its somewhat of an "off brand" so no way to find the manual for the player on a manufacturers website. So i cant take a look in there to hunt for clues.

You said you tried a different PC - so what i first thought (the USB on your laptop limits the output power) cant be an issue.
I cant really imagine the batteries are that bad - what ammount of mAmps/h are they supposed to accept (might say 800 mAh or 1200mAh etc on them).
You could always try to buy another set of quality rechargeables - they arent that expensive (2 for maybe 8-10$).
If that produces the same result i'd suspect the player. In order for a device to draw power from a USB port they have to have some kind of "communication" at first on how many units the device requests (1unit usually 100mAmps). It doesnt work the same way as plugging something into the wall outlet and power just flows. So maybe the electronics that controle charging the MP3 player are faulty.
Have you asked visual land about their opinion ?


----------



## pdurie (Mar 11, 2005)

Recieved useless replies from Visual Land suggesting I buy new batteries and a charger - even though they just sold me the player and batteries 6 weeks before!

It doesnt say on the batteries what the battery output is - just F6 1.2V. I think the best thing is just to get a charger that will charge this size battery and see if the battery lasts then (ignoring the USB charging option). 

Do you know which charger will charge this battery? - is F6, 1.2v enough information? (as I dont have the exact type)

I asked Visual land for the exact type but no reply.

Thanks


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I did some looking around but i am not sure what an F6 battery actually is. Is it just the name printed on it or is it actually a "non standard" type of battery ? (with standard i mean AA, AAA - you know like you put them in basically everything else from a CD-player to TV remote)

Normally i'd think they use AAs for these Mp3 players (the 1.2V would suggest that too) - and if thats the case you can just buy any "regular" charger like this one:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?product_id=2598517

But like i said .... if its a diffrent type of battery then it might be hard to find a charger for it.


----------



## pdurie (Mar 11, 2005)

I have seen on the below website the F6 battery mentioned and it seems like the one. Hopefully I can find a charger from there although would prefer to buy from a local shop but I suppose these batteries/chargers are not very common. Wish I had bought a standard non USB rechargable AA size player now!

http://www.gmbattery.com/production/index_8.htm


Many thanks

Paul


----------



## bwatson (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re-charging Visual-Land MP 4/3*

Hi, my partner and I are generally IT illiterate but never give up. We have bought our son an MP4/3 player and could not charge the battery. No where in the intructions did it say ensure device is switched on to charge. It looked like it was charging but was not. I went to a link from the ebay seller and it said ensure device is on for charging, we thought it was just like our mobile phones (cell phones). The link : www.visual-land.com/ebay/web/inquiry.html We have just started charging in the ON position as I type and I am keeping my fingers crossed. We were wondering how you got on and if you solved you problem.
:4-dontkno 
Take care
Biddy


----------

